# Select the Console Audio Player.



## valsorym (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello,
I've recently been using UNIX, but already used to working in the console. (Although the GUI I also have). Like many others, at times during the work I love listening to music.

For this I use audio/moc. I run mocp directory with the music - and rushed.
This is a very good player. But I'm from Ukraine, and the files often has Ukrainian or Russian name.
mocp can not display file names (although they play). Second time as misc/mc displays the names of the files - which suggests that the console is configured.

What console audio player do you use? (can they fit me :r).


----------



## Kiiski (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi

 I mostly use mplayer


----------



## valsorym (Nov 19, 2011)

Kiiski said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I mostly use mplayer



Okay, Thank you. But multimedia/mplayer it is GUI (If I'm not mistaken).


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 19, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> Okay, Thank you. But multimedia/mplayer it is GUI (If I'm not mistaken).



You can compile it without gui (if you use ports)

I develop & use multimedia/playd


----------



## valsorym (Nov 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *graudeejs*.
> You can compile it without gui (if you use ports)


Thanks for the clarification!



> Originally Posted by *graudeejs*.
> I develop & use multimedia/playd


Now we estimate!


----------



## valsorym (Nov 19, 2011)

multimedia/playd a very interesting player. Unlike the audio/moc is not use terminal. Bomb! I like it. Although not yet understood how to adjust the sound.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 19, 2011)

Perhaps via mixer(8)?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 19, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> multimedia/playd a very interesting player. Unlike the audio/moc is not use terminal. Bomb! I like it. Although not yet understood how to adjust the sound.



It however does have some know bugs, that I haven't yet been able to figure you how to fix (actually I've no idea where they come from). But overall for me it works great


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 19, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> I develop & use multimedia/playd



Looks interesting.  I tried it, but had a few issues.

Sometimes I'm lazy and don't rename files with spaces in the name.  If I do `% mplayer "some file with space in name"` it plays fine, but `% playd "same file with space in the name"` gives no error, but doesn't play.

I tried one of the examples in the man page:
`% playd [url]http://www.radioskonto.lv/online_radio/stereo.m3u[/url]`

```
WARN: File doesn't exist:
WARN: http://www.radioskonto.lv/online_radio/stereo.m3u
```
  It was the same with double quotes around the URL as well.  This also works using multimedia/mplayer directly.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 19, 2011)

Sometimes you need to add "playlist" command...
(sometimes playd doesn't start playing automatically. Need to find out why and where)


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 19, 2011)

I found where the issue, is...
This bug was "created" after optimization


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 19, 2011)

It works very nice with a few x11-wm/fluxbox keybindings.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 19, 2011)

One more:

`% playd info`

```
tagutil: not found
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 19, 2011)

That is optional dependency


----------



## ramonovski (Nov 19, 2011)

audio/ncmpcpp, which is a client to audio/musicpd, works perfect for this cases.





audio/cmus do a good job with the character encoding situation too, I just recommend the (in my opinion) best client for the best audio player ever.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 19, 2011)

Actually I should update makefile... and add this option


----------



## valsorym (Nov 20, 2011)

Of the 40 files, audio/cmus could read only 5t.
It is strange but all the files in a format *. mp3.


----------



## bes (Nov 20, 2011)

audio/flac123
audio/mpg123


----------



## valsorym (Nov 21, 2011)

Focused on selecting multimedia/playd - has everything me need! Thanks All! Thanks graudeejs!


----------



## valsorym (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, yes, and problem with audio/moc is solved too! After starting the player I press "f" and see the correct Cyrillic.


----------



## richardpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Your player does not support gapless audio. Mplayer2 does.


----------



## valsorym (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2011)

btw, speaking about cue files. playd doesn't like them. That's why I wrote https://github.com/graudeejs/uncue (it's far from perfect, but work fine for my needs)


----------

